# Just swapped my old VP9 for the new 2020 VP9...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Brand new night sights, set up for an Optic, and a pair of new 17 round magazines. Picked it up today!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Slugo said:


> Brand new night sights, set up for an Optic, and a pair of new 17 round magazines. Picked it up today!
> View attachment 18683


Very nice, great piece.
Shoulda kept the old one also. If she was reliable.
Not trying to tell you what to do, lol.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Very nice, great piece.
> Shoulda kept the old one also. If she was reliable.
> Not trying to tell you what to do, lol.


Or handed it down to a super worthy forum member who may have served as the Corpsman, on three submarine crews (not trying to be too specific or anything. Cough, cough.)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Very nice, great piece.
> *Shoulda kept the old one also*. If she was reliable.
> Not trying to tell you what to do, lol.


Now why would anyone want to do that? Except I hadda' have a VP 40 along with a VP9SK. Maybe I should get an all black one as well? Except just about all the gun stores are out of these in my area. People have been coming up from Phoenix and cleaning them out. Even Davidson's is running short, not just HK's but all of the popular makes and models. I just hope to Christ that all of these first time gun owners vote this November for candidates that support the 2nd Amendment.

With all of the rioting and looting going on I think that people are beginning to understand why the 2nd Amendment is so important. Especially when these insane Democrats are calling for the elimination of the police. At the very least defunding them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Whoa Slugo, that's nice!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Just added a light on the gun. Not so much to use, just reduces a bit of muzzle flip.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Must be shooting BULL . At nights, lol.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

It almost seems like you get more fun out of hunting up new guns and wheeling and dealing and trading then you do from actually owning a given gun.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)




----------

